# My 14 year old son got bit by a snake...



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

My 14 year old got bit by a snake!!! so he killed it..skinned it and wrapped his home made bow in the skin  kind of cool..kind of gross...I think more gross than cool..(btw..his home made bows can kill a goat...hes very good at making them..scary good)


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

Ok , one , Im glad he's OK !
Two , thats gross and three , its just a little cool, 
then I go right back to gross 
What kind of snake was it anyway ?


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

BTW , good looking young man ya got there Cathy


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

LOL..thanks tricky, he is a handsome guy....it was a rat snake or bull snake..it was on my back porch munching on a frog!!! yuk there was two of them...


----------



## TrinityRanch (Mar 26, 2013)

Alright, I have seen a lot of things. But _that.... _is IMPRESSIVE!!

The bow looks awesome with that snake. It gives it a real hunting look :thumbup: I think it is more cool than gross!


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

His bows used to be adorable..now they are lethal..he cant have them ner any animals...lol..


----------



## TrinityRanch (Mar 26, 2013)

Yes, I just now read the part about its ability to kill goats... Are you speaking from experience or just mentioning a possibility? 

Now I'm not so sure it's so cool.... 

Wait, is that bailing twine?! Okay, now we're back at it being cool


----------



## animalcowgirl (May 28, 2013)

Nice bow your son has there I think it really cool and a little gross. He is really good at doing that. I'm glad he's okay!


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

No he has never killed a goat lol..but since his bows are powerful enough to do so he cant be around them with one..dont want to chance it..and yes..bailing twine..lol hes is after all..in Texas lol


----------



## Texaslass (May 15, 2013)

Wow, scary! (Getting bit!)I think the bow is equally gross and cool. My 16 year old (little) brother would probably love it.  Boys. 
What does he make his bows out of? I have been totally wanting to make a bow! My sister found this really cool book about making weapons ( specifically bows) out of PVC pipe, and I've been wanting to make one ever since, but haven't had the time.


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

Ill have to ask him what he uses..he is very picky..will climb high in the tre for the perfect branch lol..he works for hours to get one just right..they shoot far and strong..one day he will test it he says..coyote hunting...yah..no I dont think so lol


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

I would think the snake skin is going to be slippery or maybe it will 
move when grasping it ?
Ewwww, just thinking about touching it makes me sick , lolol


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

Ikie ...I dont even want to think if that


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

Cathy did you say there were two snakes or two frogs ? lol


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

two snakes eating a frog :cheers:


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

lol..sounds like the start to a bad joke lol


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

:rofl::rofl::rofl:


----------



## WillowGem (Aug 3, 2011)

happybleats said:


> lol..sounds like the start to a bad joke lol


:ROFL:

Wow, I'm glad your son is okay, and....I'm gonna go with COOL!!
Although Laura's comments are kind of creeping me out. 

Your son is both handsome and talented.


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

thanks Willowgem...he has impressed us time and again with is talent...andhis charming looks  but Im partial ....hehe


----------



## mmiller (Apr 3, 2012)

I would have to say its pretty cool!! An awsome he takes a great interest in doing something like that. I have to ask does he sell??

Very glad hes ok from the bite!!


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

mmiller..Yes thankfully it was not a poisonous snake..: ) he has not begun to sell his bows yet..but maybe one day.


----------



## mmiller (Apr 3, 2012)

Well if he ever decides to let me know. I dont want a working one I want to put it on the wall with the deer heads.


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

> What does he make his bows out of? I have been totally wanting to make a bow! My sister found this really cool book about making weapons ( specifically bows) out of PVC pipe, and I've been wanting to make one ever since, but haven't had the time.


NDLover: my son said the best wood to use is fruit wood or greenwood..at least these are the best we have in our area of central texas
You can use oak, maple, hickory and ash as well...Oh and yew wood...: ) what ever that i hahaha


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

mmiller..I will sure let you know...you wanting one with snake skin lol


----------



## Curious (Feb 6, 2013)

I think that's awesome! I wish I had thought of that when I took out that rattler up at the barn. We ate him and gave the skin to the college boy that was so scared he made a 15 year old girl shoot it!

You're son sounds very resourceful and creative haha. When he starts coyote hunting send him over here, we have plenty to go around as well as cougars.  
Alright, I'm done giving you grey hairs, hehe. That bow is really cool to me though.


----------



## sbaker (Nov 11, 2012)

That's cool! We have tons of snakes down here. My father-in-law was bitten 6 years ago while working in his garden. By a water Moccasin! He spent days in the hospital and to this day has nerve damage in a few of his fingers so he can't feel them anymore. Pretty scary thing, snakes!


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

yiks!! sbaker..that is scary...we havent seen any poisonous snakes yet..but I know they are here...he knows what to look for and to be careful..but I fear everytime he goes out back..he carried both an air BB hand gun and a 22 rifle with him..he likes the easy quick handle of his bb hand gun but its not always enough..


----------



## Texaslass (May 15, 2013)

happybleats said:


> NDLover: my son said the best wood to use is fruit wood or greenwood..at least these are the best we have in our area of central texas
> You can use oak, maple, hickory and ash as well...Oh and yew wood...: ) what ever that i hahaha


Oh, thanks! I was mostly just interested, though. Our property has virtually NO trees on it, except what we planted when we moved here, and none of them have grown much in the last ten years.







We just have baby trees, haha.


----------



## Curious (Feb 6, 2013)

sbaker said:


> That's cool! We have tons of snakes down here. My father-in-law was bitten 6 years ago while working in his garden. By a water Moccasin! He spent days in the hospital and to this day has nerve damage in a few of his fingers so he can't feel them anymore. Pretty scary thing, snakes!


Wow! We have lots of snakes, living close to the river (swamp, really.) so we so lots of venomous and "friendly" snakes. That sounds scary though! I'm glad he was okay. I love that they eat mice and rats...but please don't come too close!


----------



## mmiller (Apr 3, 2012)

happybleats said:


> mmiller..I will sure let you know...you wanting one with snake skin lol


I would but I dont think the hubby would care much for it, but you didnt hear that from me .


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

lol


----------



## 20kidsonhill (Feb 28, 2011)

I for sure go back and forth between the gross feeling and Wow that is cool feeling. Having a very active 12 year old son myself who would rather build a bow than watch TV, I am more leaning towards the really cool feeling. 
last week my son made a snack cacther from pvc pipe and wire. He took it fishing with us. My husband and I thought it was funny but tried to look impressed, It was wrapped in camo duck tape, with a pull handle to loosen and tighten the wire noose at the end of about a 5 foot lenght of Pvc pipe. So we are thinking," what is he goign to need that for?" But of course being the supportive parents that we are we tell him we think it is cool. He is not fishing 5 minutes and he catches about a 3 foot snack on his hook. Yup, true story. No we have never caught a snack there before, never even seen a snack there before. His friend that came along made the mad dash to the truck to fetch the snack catcher. LOL. True story, can't make stuff like that up. 
The boys sound like they would get along well and spend hours working on their projects.


----------



## Goats Rock (Jun 20, 2011)

That is great that he killed the snake and put the skin on his bow! My dh makes bows out of Osage Orange wood. It grows along old fence lines and drops big
green balls in the late summer. (Monkey Balls). 
Does your son also make arrows? What a cool kid!


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

20kidshill....I bet our sons would have hours of outdoor fun lol...Hes been making bows for several years now...his first ones were cute...shoots an arrow at his feet lol...now they shoot too far to keep an eye on them lol...
Goats rock: Yes he makes his own arrows too...he has also forged his own swords..yes..no pipe left laying around is safe...lol..He enjoys doing chainmail as well..hes pretty good at it..I think it all wraps up around the fact he is artistic...all the fancy stuff he does lol...he also paints, draws and taught himself how to play guitar..now writes his own songs and music and plays it with a three man band lol..He taught himself to fix motors with very little help from dad and took two go carts that didnt run and made one that did...hes a smart cookie..not that Im proud of him or anything lol


----------



## xymenah (Jul 1, 2011)

Tell your son he has my respect. Making your own bows is cool and covering them in snake skin is even cooler. I love snakes, have one as a pet(its a King snake) and frequently catch the non lethal ones outside to save them from the dogs. We find at least two rattle snakes in our yard every year. I of course being who I am kill them and skin them. Their bones make good jewelry and the skins are so pretty. For those of you who have never touched a snake they are NOT slimy. In fact most rattle snakes have harsh rough scales that if you rub backwards will prick your hands and many other snakes have smooth ripply scales.


----------



## ThreeHavens (Oct 20, 2011)

Snakes have the coolest feeling skin.


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

yep ..he saved the bones...drying them out to mount..:idea: eek...


----------



## xymenah (Jul 1, 2011)

If you put the bones in hot water with dish soap for a day or two changing the water when it cools down it will get the grease out of the bones and make them last longer and not smell. I have a goat scull(its Candice's RIP) I'm going to be doing soon.


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

thanks Ill tell him...anything that will help them from smelling lol


----------

